# Updated Gaboon Pics



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brierley (Oct 4, 2009)

Amazing snake mate : victory:

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

Beautiful, love it when people post pics of there hots, more pics!


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

A good looking dark specimen :2thumb:

How big is he/she & what size viv are you using? Thanks : victory:


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Superb dude : victory:


----------



## hayes63 (Mar 8, 2010)

utterly gorgeous!:2thumb:


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Guys,

Andy She is about 2'6" at the minute in a 4' viv


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Lovely gab (If you decide to sell on will you contact me first?)

Also, do you have a picture from above? Once again this gab's tail looks' in the middle.' From the first pic the tail looks slightly too long and thin to be female. I could be wrong , it may just be the shot angle

Cheers,
Al


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Al,

I'm not certain of the sex tbh, it could be a male but where I got it thought it was female so I have just gone with that. I have no pic from above but will take one when the opportunity arrises. As you would expect she spends most of the time in the hide!!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Ah Cool.
Ok, if you do want to know for sure just upload the pic and i'll tell you.
Best of luck with him/her 
Al


----------



## MDV1 (Nov 27, 2010)

nice photograph's.

please can i also say that this is not Bitis gabonica (East African Gaboon Adder) it is Bitis rhinocerus (West African Gaboon Adder)


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

lovely animal, listen to al, he is mr bitis!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

MDV1 said:


> nice photograph's.
> 
> please can i also say that this is not Bitis gabonica (East African Gaboon Adder) it is Bitis rhinocerus (West African Gaboon Adder)


It has been referred to as nothing else but a Gaboon viper throughout the thread as far as I can see...

Also check his sig.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> lovely animal, listen to al, he is mr bitis!


:blush: Thanks Paul mate. There are plenty out there that know just as much and more though.
But really kind words I appreciate alot


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes I am aware it is Bitis Gabonica Rhinoceros as per my sig


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Stunner, the noise those guys make is insane..love it!: victory:


----------

